# best educational app KIDLOLAND



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

as my oldest is creeping up on 2 years old I want him to start getting a jump start on learning. I was always against tablets for kids until I stared seeing about educational programs on them. This tablet for my son will only be used for educational purposes for maybe an hour total a day. My question is what are some of the best educational apps for such young kids. Has anyone used that kidloland app. It’s $60 a year and for ages 2-8. Does everything from numbers to alphabet memory development. Teaches to read and so on


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I've heard of a lot of people having success with that something mouse learning site. I personally am not for kids learning through technology and have kept our four year old from such things. He learns the old fashioned way from books and hands on experience.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> I've heard of a lot of people having success with that something mouse learning site. I personally am not for kids learning through technology and have kept our four year old from such things. He learns the old fashioned way from books and hands on experience.


What’s the reason behind not using technology for your kids to learn?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

The best way for children of your son’s age to learn about letters and reading is for you to read to him. Simple, engaging picture books are best at his age. Very young children learn best through play and experiences.

If you are set on introducing technology, the site Oregon1986 mentioned, ABCMouse.com, is very good but it is expensive, about $80 per year. I am not familiar with the one you mentioned. If you are looking for something more budget friendly, PBSKids.org has some very good games and activities which are free.


----------



## prinellie (Mar 16, 2016)

Bungiex88 said:


> What’s the reason behind not using technology for your kids to learn?


Well the biggest reason is that they are mapping the eyes of anyone who uses a tablet and they can listen in thru all devices like that. And if you want your kids indoctrinated further just turn on PBSKids ( as mentioned above) Nothing will help your child more than you teaching them - homeschool


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

prinellie said:


> Well the biggest reason is that they are mapping the eyes of anyone who uses a tablet and they can listen in thru all devices like that. And if you want your kids indoctrinated further just turn on PBSKids ( as mentioned above) Nothing will help your child more than you teaching them - homeschool


We do that to I was looking to add more education to the kids. Only when it’s not nice outside to play on our 75 acre farm. He helps me with the chores everyday of taking care of the chickens and ducks. His favorite thing to do is feed the ducks. My nephew had a learning tablet when he was 2 and was putting 12 piece puzzles together a little after 2 which I think is pretty good. But think it’s kinda of weird people incorporate technology into there entire life except for there kids not sure the reason. If I get sick and need a doctor I don’t go buy snake oil to help myself I go to a doctor that uses technology to help diagnose me and fix me. I don’t think anyone here goes and fetched water for the house with a bucket they probably have a well pump pumped right to there house “technology”


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

prinellie said:


> Well the biggest reason is that they are mapping the eyes of anyone who uses a tablet and they can listen in thru all devices like that. And if you want your kids indoctrinated further just turn on PBSKids ( as mentioned above) Nothing will help your child more than you teaching them - homeschool


Lol do you also where a tin foil hat because of the aliens can’t listen to your thoughts


----------



## prinellie (Mar 16, 2016)

Bungiex88 said:


> Lol do you also where a tin foil hat because of the aliens can’t listen to your thoughts


I think you might want to retake a couple of classes....


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

prinellie said:


> Well the biggest reason is that they are mapping the eyes of anyone who uses a tablet and they can listen in thru all devices like that. And if you want your kids indoctrinated further just turn on PBSKids ( as mentioned above) Nothing will help your child more than you teaching them - homeschool


Wow, paranoid much? Exactly who are “they”?

And, no, PBS is not indoctrinating anyone. 

The best way to help a young child learn to read is by reading to them daily, pointing out things in the book, showing them how to track print, discussing the story, etc. Let them draw, color, paint, do puzzles, play house, use scissors (with supervision). Give your child experiences and interactions with people in many different settings. Let them experience people who are different than themselves.


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

SLFarmMI said:


> Wow, paranoid much? Exactly who are “they”?
> 
> And, no, PBS is not indoctrinating anyone.
> 
> The best way to help a young child learn to read is by reading to them daily, pointing out things in the book, showing them how to track print, discussing the story, etc. Let them draw, color, paint, do puzzles, play house, use scissors (with supervision). Give your child experiences and interactions with people in many different settings. Let them experience people who are different than themselves.


Depends on your views. Mainstream children’s programs have changed over the past several years.


----------



## prinellie (Mar 16, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> Wow, paranoid much? Exactly who are “they”?
> 
> And, no, PBS is not indoctrinating anyone.
> 
> The best way to help a young child learn to read is by reading to them daily, pointing out things in the book, showing them how to track print, discussing the story, etc. Let them draw, color, paint, do puzzles, play house, use scissors (with supervision). Give your child experiences and interactions with people in many different settings. Let them experience people who are different than themselves.


That works for you and others like you then that is wonderful. If others, who have Christian values, want to educate their own children and teach them right from wrong, then they might want to know what is being taught by ‘public’ anything. ( and no, I’m not ‘paranoid’ of anything - but thank you so much for asking. )


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

prinellie said:


> That works for you and others like you then that is wonderful. If others, who have Christian values, want to educate their own children and teach them right from wrong, then they might want to know what is being taught by ‘public’ anything. ( and no, I’m not ‘paranoid’ of anything - but thank you so much for asking. )


“...mapping your eyes...” and “...they can listen in...” sounds pretty paranoid.

And perhaps people should actually investigate what is being taught in reality instead of listening to the “they are indoctrinating your children” nonsense.


----------



## prinellie (Mar 16, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> “...mapping your eyes...” and “...they can listen in...” sounds pretty paranoid.
> 
> And perhaps people should actually investigate what is being taught in reality instead of listening to the “they are indoctrinating your children” nonsense.


Yes, you should investigate. As I have.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

prinellie said:


> Yes, you should investigate. As I have.


Then you should realize that all that “they are indoctrinating your children” stuff is nonsense.


----------



## prinellie (Mar 16, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> Then you should realize that all that “they are indoctrinating your children” stuff is nonsense.


Unfortunately it is very true


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

prinellie said:


> Unfortunately it is very true


Any indoctrination you see is in your imagination. But, enjoy deluding yourself.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, this devolved fast. My DGD used ABCMouse and completed the work but didn't really enjoy it. She works with me on the homestead and enjoys it more. While she doesn't live rural, she enjoys her time with us each week. 

My position is -- every kid is different and the stresses put on parenting are different house to house. If you can find an option that engages your child, engages you with your child and promotes learning as fun instead of drudgery then you're yards ahead.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Bungiex88 said:


> What’s the reason behind not using technology for your kids to learn?


It's understandable that you want to do right by your child. 
There is so much information out there about how screen affect young children's brain development. Some of it not so good. 
There are even articles about how tech giants send their kids to schools with no tech - how about that?!

The truth of the matter is a 2 year old does not need to be taught anything except that they are loved and cared for. They need a language rich environment in which adults read to them, sing songs, rhymes. Nursery rhymes are great. They need fresh air, and contact with nature- it sounds like you have plenty of that !  Rainy days are meant for children to create their own fun. 

Academics are best taught after age 6 and after the child has had ample time for free play in nature in which they build their own imaginations.

The fast paced society that tells you your child will have a leg up if you BUY their academic screen game is clearly looking for your MONEY.

The screens do indoctrinate children into the world of advertising etc. They steal their imaginations when they promote only one scheme to play "We're power rangers" "We're playing Elsa" It stunts their development. I've seen it first hand.


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I got a little lost in the thread so I'm not sure if any one mentioned Preschool Company. You can preview it on youtube but it's just bits and pieces. As much as I love to say no to tech for the kidos, when I have to check on the chickens and it it raining or 20 below they stay put on the couch with a tablet. We also work on it together. My granddaughter just turned three and is working on the phonics song. She knows all her alphabet and numbers and she is a natural lover of books.


----------

